# DSLR for newbie, Budget around 30-33000



## Ronnie11 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi Guys,

So finally i would like to take the plunge from a point and shoot to a DSLR camera. I am a newbie in DSLR as i have never owned one but would like to learn a great deal on photography and play around with manual settings. I will be using it mostly for landscape photography and a great deal of low light photography. Could you guys please recommend a good DSLR camera.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 14, 2017)

Canon 1300D with 18-55 and 55-250 combo.

See if you can get 700D instead.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 14, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Canon 1300D with 18-55 and 55-250 combo.
> 
> See if you can get 700D instead.



Was going to mention this but quite a few have actually recommended Canon 700D. Price seems to be around 36k. What are the advantages 700D has over 1300D. Is there a site i could use to compare between the two. Is it worth putting in few thousand bucks more for 700D?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 14, 2017)

Ronnie11 said:


> Was going to mention this but quite a few have actually recommended Canon 700D. Price seems to be around 36k. What are the advantages 700D has over 1300D. Is there a site i could use to compare between the two. Is it worth putting in few thousand bucks more for 700D?


I don't know much so I'll just link official comparison:

Product Comparison - Canon India - Persona


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 14, 2017)

Any from Nikon/Sony stable worth comparing to with Canon 700D?? I have always heard that the lenses in Nikon are better. Any similar products in this price range?


----------



## nac (Mar 14, 2017)

All these models will come under your budget.
From Nikon,
D3300, D3400, D5200 and D5300 (this may go little out of your budget)

From Canon,
1300D and 700D

For reviews and comparison you can check,
dpreview, imagingresource, cameralabs


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm not a landscape photographer but from what I've seen and heard you should be thinking less about the camera body and more about accessories like a wide angle lens and a tripod. By think about them I mean budget for these items.
On the other hand, you may think you will take landscape photos but once you get a DSLR in your hands you may only be photographing kittens, so maybe I'm thinking too much here


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 15, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> I'm not a landscape photographer but from what I've seen and heard you should be thinking less about the camera body and more about accessories like a wide angle lens and a tripod. By think about them I mean budget for these items.
> On the other hand, you may think you will take landscape photos but once you get a DSLR in your hands you may only be photographing kittens, so maybe I'm thinking too much here



Hahahaha true. Although i have my trusty Sony Point and shoot camera and my reliable oneplus phone for that.

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> All these models will come under your budget.
> From Nikon,
> D3300, D3400, D5200 and D5300 (this may go little out of your budget)
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot. Could you also suggest if i should go for 40mm 2.8 prime lens


----------



## nac (Mar 15, 2017)

If you think 40mm is an ideal focal length for your work, you can go ahead with that lens. 
For now, just use the kit lens and get the hang of it. As you use, you will get to know what kinda lens you want. You don't have to rush to buy more lenses.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2017)

As everyone has already mentioned, get a medium level dslr like 700D or nikon D5300/5200 with a kit lens and start shooting. slowly you will come to know what you need and which areas you want to target. prime lens is fun but first lern how aperture works and which focal length you use the most.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 16, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> As everyone has already mentioned, get a medium level dslr like 700D or nikon D5300/5200 with a kit lens and start shooting. slowly you will come to know what you need and which areas you want to target. prime lens is fun but first lern how aperture works and which focal length you use the most.


 Thanks for the recommendation. Decided to go for 700D. Just one final question. Is it safe to buy online or should i buy from a canon store? Any issue with warranty as such if i buy online?

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> If you think 40mm is an ideal focal length for your work, you can go ahead with that lens.
> For now, just use the kit lens and get the hang of it. As you use, you will get to know what kinda lens you want. You don't have to rush to buy more lenses.


Thanks. I will learn the basics first and then move on to a prime lens.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2017)

Buy from wherever you get better deal, price.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 16, 2017)

Will warranty be honoured. Anyone here have a prior experience of buying it online and any problems with company warranty. Online prices are significantly cheaper. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Mar 16, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> As everyone has already mentioned, get a medium level dslr like 700D or nikon D5300/5200 with a kit lens and start shooting. slowly you will come to know what you need and which areas you want to target. prime lens is fun but first lern how aperture works and which focal length you use the most.


Just wanted to ask

Which one would be better to get ?
D5300 or D5500?
I mean is D5500 worth the extra money over 5300?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2017)

what is the cost of D5500, if it cost around 48k then just drop the idea . if its max 42-43 then its a fair deal to get it


----------



## ZTR (Mar 18, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> what is the cost of d5500, if it cost around 48k then just drop the idea . If its max 42-43 then its a fair deal to get it



D5500 is 47.8k for body and 18-55mm
D5300 is 35.5k for body and 18-55mm 
Both on amazon

So it would be wiser to go for the 5300 and spend the remaining on lenses and other accessories right?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2017)

yes ZTR ,,right. its a consumer grade DSLR D5500 and its not advisable to spend soo much on them. its better to get a combo lens deal with D5300 instead.


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 31, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> yes ZTR ,,right. its a consumer grade DSLR D5500 and its not advisable to spend soo much on them. its better to get a combo lens deal with D5300 instead.



Would you recommend Nikon D5300 for a beginner ? I'm looking for a DSLR and Im a camera noob. Hence the query


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Would you recommend Nikon D5300 for a beginner ? I'm looking for a DSLR and Im a camera noob. Hence the query



Yaah sure..its a nice DSLR to learn. Read the camera guide properly and watch lots of youtube to learn


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Sorry about bringing back an old thread but i need to ask if there is warranty or quality issues if i buy from flipkart. Offline stores are about few thousand rupees more. Flipkart package seems decent too.
Any thoughts?Should i go ahead and purchase from here

Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co


----------



## nac (Apr 10, 2017)

MRP is 37k, not a big difference. You may likely to get a better deal from local seller than this. Check with local dealers.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2017)

If you are getting nikon then better get it from local shop for warranty ...Nikon has issue with some online shops and may or maynot give warranty.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## animes_d (Jul 25, 2017)

I was thinking about getting Canon 700D, but after going through this thread I'm confused between Nikon D5300 and Canon 700D. I'm also the first time DSLR buyer. Right now I'm using Canon SX160 (Point and Shoot and also Manual). So I'm kinda biased to brand Canon. Should I go for Nikon D5300 or Canon 700D. Please help.
Thanks.


----------



## nac (Jul 25, 2017)

700D had a significant price advantage about two years back. Now I don't like it's price, despite being cheaper than D5300.

Both are 4yrs old. 700D has touch interface, one of the nice things to have. 700D's overall user experience will be much better than D5300 esp. for a first time user. 
On the other hand, D5300's long battery life, wifi and not to mention impressive low light performance and image quality.

Put them side by side and compare. You're gonna have hard time picking one.


----------



## animes_d (Jul 25, 2017)

nac said:


> 700D had a significant price advantage about two years back. Now I don't like it's price, despite being cheaper than D5300.
> 
> Both are 4yrs old. 700D has touch interface, one of the nice things to have. 700D's overall user experience will be much better than D5300 esp. for a first time user.
> On the other hand, D5300's long battery life, wifi and not to mention impressive low light performance and image quality.
> ...




What the heck?  Your reply made it more difficult. Which one would be more value for money in long term? At Flipkart 700D is 39K and D5300 is 35k. Is it worth to pay the difference? And I don't know how much I need the wifi and touch screen but a good battery life is always welcome and a better low light performance could add the bonanza.

P.S. - Few years back I bought Canon Power Shot SX160 after discussing with you. And it had been a great experience. Thanks again for that. Now help me with this again.


----------



## nac (Jul 25, 2017)

39k for dual lens kit is still better than D5300 with single lens kit for 36k. Knowing that it was lot cheaper two years back make me think it's expensive today. Pricing aside...

Touch screen and Canon's user interface vs image quality of D5300. 

Among pros and cons of both the cameras, the above things are the deal breaker if I am buying (other than lens choice). After using Nikon for a while you will know it's interface and will learn how to make the best out of it. So you can even leave user interface out of the equation. Both are good cameras. I can keep on list what I like/don't like about these cameras, but that's not gonna be much of a help to you. You're not me. You have to decide which way you wanna lean.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2017)

.hmm wifi is very useful in today's world if we can copy to mobile or tablet on the fly. Please do the research beforehand. I feel when now days all want to share pics super quickly on insta and fb or whatsapp, the traditional method of copying on lappy then transfer to mobile then send people seems too long .


----------



## animes_d (Jul 25, 2017)

Oh Snap!!!
Now I don't know where else to go?


----------



## nac (Jul 26, 2017)

animes_d said:


> Oh Snap!!!
> Now I don't know where else to go?



When I say D5300 has impressive image quality it doesn't mean 700D's is pathetic. Here you can find photos taken using 700D
Canon EOS 700D/Rebel T5i/Kiss X7i / 500px

So it's not the camera, like they say. Don't have to give too much weightage to image quality alone.

Like @sujoyp said, wifi does matter. I thought wifi is not a big deal. But I have come across many instances where people asked me to send the images right after taking. My bad, my camera don't have wifi option. 

Don't confuse yourself too much. Both are good cameras, buy the one you like. You're not married to any brand yet.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 26, 2017)

Yaah once u r into a system like nikon Sony canon then it gets difficult to switch brands due to investment in lenses..right now u r free to choose any.

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## animes_d (Jul 26, 2017)

So I could go either way, it doesn't matter. But last not least what about the after sales service of both these brands. Is anyone better than the others?
And also the future lenses, does both companies have equal advantages in lenses (like in price or quality)?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 26, 2017)

Lenses you dont worry, both have enough lenses and then there are thirdparty lenses from tamron and sigma for both nikon and canon.

After sale I am not sure coz I didnt go to any service center any time in last 5 yrs  just keep cam and lens in safe n dry place, all will be fine.


----------



## CRACING (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello animes_d

Checkout AF-P lenses. Its a newly launched auto focus system from Nikon and its supported from D5300, D3300 and all other highend Nikon DSLR's.

Its AF motor is better and silent then predecessors. I believe it is as good as or comparable with Canon's STM but will cost less. i.e Nikon AF-P 70-200mm costs <15k whereas Canon EF-S 55-250mm STM costs 20k+

I'ed say, before going for a system, research about lens availability, there performance, affordability and etc, then choose a system accordingly.

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 6, 2017)

Sorry to bump this one up once again. Have the same query, so chose not to start a duplicate new thread.


Please help me build a rig (18-55/50-250 inclusive) within 42k.

My only brand preferences are Canon/Nikon. So far what I learnt is Canon has better features/screen and Nikon has better night scene and a bigger sensor. Few I looked at so far is Nikon D3400, Canon 700D, Canon 1300D, Nikon D5200. Awaiting thoughts. TIA.

Enjoy~!


----------



## nac (Aug 6, 2017)

Use this independence day offer and get one.
D5200 and 700D are overpriced. Solely for that reason, I don't want to suggest them despite having some good feature than D3xxx and 1xxxD series cameras.
D5300 will go out of your budget.
1300D vs D3400 - One has price advantage and the other has performance advantage. I assume you're new to DSLR. If you're you will most likely happy with any of the system. Buy the one you think would be good for your purpose.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2017)

Combo offer of canons are much vfm then nikon..go for Canon if u get great deal

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Aug 6, 2017)

Just checked the pricing of the cameras in discussion in the last few posts. God!!! They are super expensive. Is this GST effect?
1300D dual lens kit costs about 34k (which cost about 26 - 27k last year)
700D dual costs 42k (which cost about 32-34k last year)
D3300/D3400 costs about 38k


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2017)

Oh price increased... Now I think local shop will have same price to 

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi,

Thanks for your replies. Yes I am new; this is my first buy in DSLR.

However, I am using Canon Powershot A720IS past 10 years, for its manual photography. I do have little idea on setting up aperture size, focal length, ISO, Manual Focus etc. Honestly, I liked its capability for the price and age.

So considering your points, I narrow down to Nikon D3400 (38k Flipkart), Canon 700D (42k Flipkart, old model) and Canon 1300D (<35k Flipkart). All inclusive to 2 lenses.

Nikon has bigger sensor, better ISO, compact size, 24 MP, 11 AF points. Canons look more bulky yet stylish,  18MP, 9 AF points, much lesser battery life compared to Nikon.

These are on papers. I have no clue on practicals tests with images (with Kit Lenses). My usage will be travel photography, portraits, night shots, family pics etc.

Has any one used both, or have idea on how image comes out? Also, how about buying only body and pairing up with 3rd party lens to get better performance. Will camera body make difference in that?

Thanks.

Enjoy~!


----------



## nac (Aug 7, 2017)

Viewfinder AF performance would be more or less the same. 700D has edge over the other models in live view AF and it also has touch screen.
Nikon's sensor is not significantly bigger than Canon. Yes, sure it has better ISO and IQ.
Once you attach a big lens, nothing will be compact even MILC.

What are the third party lenses you're thinking about? See if you can get body only option at good price and decide. 

Check with local dealers for pricing. If they too quote higher, negotiate for the following price.
1300D dual for sub 30k
700D dual for ~36/37k
D3400 is new and with new DX 70-300 pricing is somewhat okay I think. With some discount coupons, price doesn't seem expensive.


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the inputs.

I finalized purchased Nikon D3400 with Dual Lens. Got a decent price during Independence Day deals at Flipkart. Used for 4 days now, so far liked it. Worth the money. Above average shots at auto-mode (which is not why you buy a DSLR). But lots of handy options to get a fine shot once you're aware of configurations.

Enjoy~!


----------



## nac (Aug 14, 2017)

speedyguy said:


> I finalized purchased Nikon D3400 with Dual Lens. Got a decent price during Independence Day deals at Flipkart. Used for 4 days now, so far liked it. Worth the money. Above average shots at auto-mode (which is not why you buy a DSLR). But lots of handy options to get a fine shot once you're aware of configurations.


Congrats and happy shooting


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2017)

speedyguy said:


> Thanks everyone for the inputs.
> 
> I finalized purchased Nikon D3400 with Dual Lens. Got a decent price during Independence Day deals at Flipkart. Used for 4 days now, so far liked it. Worth the money. Above average shots at auto-mode (which is not why you buy a DSLR). But lots of handy options to get a fine shot once you're aware of configurations.
> 
> Enjoy~!


Congrats Bro...so what is the total cost..and share some pics


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks, yet to click something worthy of sharing. But share as soon as I have any.

I got it for 34k in flipkart, last week. 

I have few questions over it. I am planning to buy a tripod and external flash.

Anything to look for in a tripod?

Secondly, is it worth spending those extra bucks on external flash? Main motive would be to shoot indoor evening party events (family/guests). A bit more than casual, like I would replace a paid professional photographer. While I cannot reproduce what a paid photographer would have, I want to give my best. Thanks.

Enjoy~!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 18, 2017)

Get a tripod which have double the carrying capacity you will put on it. if your cam +55-200 is 1 KG then get something which support at least 2.5 KG ..if you want future proof get something which support 5 KG
get a tripod with ballhead. cheap one will not be removable but slight expensive one can be removed.

get any simple external flash...it improves the indoor photographs drastically..see that its head is movable...zoom and auto mode is not useful to me...see if you require that.
get a simple diffuser too along with that.


----------

